

IBM to Open Source 50 Projects - ancatrusca
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/07/ibm-developerworks-open?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=link&utm_content=ibm%20open%20source%20news&utm_campaign=external

======
joeevans1000
This is the usual pattern of a big company open sourcing peripheral and dying
projects to appear hip, or to hope for free work. Now, let's see if they open
source an important greenfield project, then devote resources to the
development of that project. Don't count on it.

~~~
issaria
Which project that IBM open sourced did you ever used? None.

------
leonfhl-co
Hope it will come the day when all the software is open source

~~~
Aloha
I agree with the sentiment even if the practical doesn't mean much. I'd like
to see more companies open source abandonware.

------
kevinbowman
At least one of these, Node-RED, I'm pretty sure has always been open source?
It's excellent, by the way.

~~~
chazu
You're correct, it's been open-source for quite some time. I can also second
your assertion that its worth checking out - I would say its a more accessible
flow-based programming tool than noflo.js, which I found to have a more
complicated toolchain and less helpful documentation than node-RED.

~~~
da_chicken
Something with less helpful documentation than an IBM product? I can't decide
if I should be shocked or merely incredulous.

------
kidde
AIX would be nice.

~~~
mindcrime
So would OS/2, but we all know that isn't going to happen.

~~~
eropple
AFAIK, IBM sold OS/2 a long time ago (it's now eComStation, owned by Serenity
Systems).

~~~
danieldk
Didn't they only license OS/2 to Serenity Systems? AFAIK the problem is that
OS/2 still contains large portions of other corporations, such as Microsoft.

~~~
mindcrime
That's my understanding... they licensed OS/2 to Serenity, but IBM still
technically owns it. But they can't open source it, since MS (and possibly
others) own large parts of the copyright.

